# Need recommendations for footwear on the pier.



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi;

Recently did some 8-10 hour days of standing and casting on a pier. Thought I would play it safe and wear some older New Balance casuals, but ended up with some really sore outer mid arches from them. Feet were really aching the last few hours of each day. My shoes lacked a stiff sole and the cushioning in them wasn't the greatest due to their age.

Any recommendations for shoes for prolonged standing?


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Digger - Take a chair man 

I normally will sit on the pier or use my cooler if I am being lazy about dragging a chair. Other than that shoes like brooks/asics with heavy padding have helped me with foot pain. 

Pumas/Adidas/Nike are what I wear everyday; however they don't help as much with long term standing. Brooks and Asics have helped me.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Nike reax.the only pair of sneakers I can wear and not have a outcome like you did. I used to have the same issue and went thru many diff pair of shoes . I highly recommend them. They are older nikes but still can be found online and in store . I jig and cast for long peroids of time on my skiff and on the banks.i feel your pain since i had pain for over two yrs in my feet .i used to wake up and take a few steps to fall to a knee from the pain in my feet aafter a long day of jiggin or pier standing.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

any old shoes that have lost their support are going to hurt, and most sneakers or running shoes don't last a year of daily use as far a cushioning is concerned. I've got heal spurs and a day on the sand can nearly cripple me without shoes and a seat. Gotta take care of your feet, I buy two pairs of 60$ ish running shoes a year from a discount shoe store. Just make sure their high stability and support running shoes.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

akhan said:


> Digger - Take a chair man
> 
> .


If the piers really loved us they would install bar stools so that we could cast while sitting.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have a pair of orange (color denotes a certain style) of Superfeet insoles that really help with fatigue and soreness. I use them backpacking but I slip them in my active wear shoes when needed. They are an investment but good for many applications. Just a thought for you to consider.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I get along fine with any shoes, barefoot in a nono!
js


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

js1172 said:


> I get along fine with any shoes, barefoot in a nono!
> js


I was gonna say barefoot. Why is barefoot a no no on the pier? I too have terrible feet problems but ASICS really seem to help with standing a lot. I stand in one spot at work all day and they're the only shoe that doesn't make my feet hurt a lot.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Check out brooks...back in the day I used to work in the Dicks shoe dept....Nike has nothing on these guys. Only sneakers I wear. Sounds like you might need the stability focused shoes. Look up the adrenaline line for brooks. However the website does have a helpful tool to match your right shoe style.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

This might get laughs but crocs are pretty easy on the feet as well.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

afout07 said:


> I was gonna say barefoot. Why is barefoot a no no on the pier? I too have terrible feet problems but ASICS really seem to help with standing a lot. I stand in one spot at work all day and they're the only shoe that doesn't make my feet hurt a lot.


walking the hot planks make my feet sore, very sore, and they get sunburnt on top.
js


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I just wear a good pair of boat shoes with good insoles. But really get a chair. 8 hr's is a lot of time to be on your feet any way. It's hard on your feet , knees. Get a chair.:fishing:


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mastrbaitr said:


> This might get laughs but crocs are pretty easy on the feet as well.


Thanks! Crocs look like what I want. They have high ratings for long standing comfort, they look like they would clean up pretty easily from fish blood/fish crap as well as stand up to getting wet, and they are much easier on the wallet. I don't care about what they look like, how they make me feet feel is what counts.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

hunter1 said:


> I just wear a good pair of boat shoes with good insoles. But really get a chair. 8 hr's is a lot of time to be on your feet any way. It's hard on your feet , knees. Get a chair.:fishing:


Thanks Hunter I have a chair, but I was doing "a lot" of plugging from the pier which you can't do sitting down.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

afout07 said:


> I was gonna say barefoot. Why is barefoot a no no on the pier? I too have terrible feet problems but ASICS really seem to help with standing a lot. I stand in one spot at work all day and they're the only shoe that doesn't make my feet hurt a lot.


Barefoot on a pier is asking for trouble. Wood splinters from the pier planks, fish hooks waiting to be stepped on, getting finned by a flopping fish are just a few of the things that could happen.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Benji, I had a heal spur last year, I feel your pain. October in waders, I was miserable. Wrapped my arch tight with an ace bandage and added extra padding seemed to help a bit.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Digger54 said:


> Thanks Hunter I have a chair, but I was doing "a lot" of plugging from the pier which you can't do sitting down.


Digger, try a pair of the Dr schoels inserts. I have a pair in my work shoes, I'm on concret floors about 6 hrs a day for my part time job. They do work, my feet don't hurt any more. Or try the Croc's . I use croc's when I'm surf fishing so i don't get a hook in the foot, and when I'm metal detecting the water at the beach. You will like the Croc's. good luck.:fishing:


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

cooper138 said:


> Benji, I had a heal spur last year, I feel your pain. October in waders, I was miserable. Wrapped my arch tight with an ace bandage and added extra padding seemed to help a bit.


Did you get it to go away? How? For whatever reason standing on sand barefoot will lead to the worst pain I have with it. Never had problems until one nite 2 years ago I fell over trying to get out of bed from pain.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Benji said:


> Did you get it to go away? How? For whatever reason standing on sand barefoot will lead to the worst pain I have with it. Never had problems until one nite 2 years ago I fell over trying to get out of bed from pain.


Crazy how the sand made it worse huh!?! Thought it would be better. Anyhow had the pain for about 5 months before I did anything (hate doctors) but my friends dad is a foot doc so he gave me some tips. did stretching on it, new boots, cut back on running, heel cup and wrapped an ace bandage tight around my arch. I swear the ace bandage helped the most at first. Pain went away in about 4-6 weeks. Been fine since December. Look up some stretching and other treatments. The Internet is a great thing makes us all doctors and great fishermen. Hope this helps, I was concerned about surgery but I guess that's a rare fix.
Edit: Also I wore that arch bandage on the beach or anytime in flip flops.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks. I've tried stretching rolling my foot over golf balls and frozen water bottles. New boots and insoles have been the biggest help so far but I'm going to try the ace bandage, haven't tried that yet.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

afout07 said:


> I was gonna say barefoot. Why is barefoot a no no on the pier? I too have terrible feet problems but ASICS really seem to help with standing a lot. I stand in one spot at work all day and they're the only shoe that doesn't make my feet hurt a lot.





Benji said:


> Did you get it to go away? How? For whatever reason standing on sand barefoot will lead to the worst pain I have with it. Never had problems until one nite 2 years ago I fell over trying to get out of bed from pain.


Went thru the same thing for two yrs .. either your Achilles Tendon being stressed or bone spurs . Both are painful. Just Google them but most answers already been said .


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Benji said:


> Thanks. I've tried stretching rolling my foot over golf balls and frozen water bottles. New boots and insoles have been the biggest help so far but I'm going to try the ace bandage, haven't tried that yet.


I saw arch support wraps and sleeves online but had a bandage in the closet, I figured I'd try it until I went and bought something. The wrap worked so I never bought anything. For me it was all about supporting my arch. Good luck.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

no flip-flops.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

phillyguy said:


> no flip-flops.


Had to LOL. Every time I see nimrods running up and down the pier in flip flops, all I can think about is the wood planks and toenails and I involuntarily draw my breath in through my teeth.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

afout07 said:


> I was gonna say barefoot. Why is barefoot a no no on the pier? I too have terrible feet problems but ASICS really seem to help with standing a lot. I stand in one spot at work all day and they're the only shoe that doesn't make my feet hurt a lot.


You would never want to go bare foot on Sebastian Inlet Pier for one, with all of its trash, fish guts, clam shells, discarded wasted fish etc.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Hiking trail type sneakers work well for me if I have to stand on a hard surface all day.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Digger54 said:


> Had to LOL. Every time I see nimrods running up and down the pier in flip flops, all I can think about is the wood planks and toenails and I involuntarily draw my breath in through my teeth.


I think about bait knives and gravity.


----------

